# Lens color?



## mauser64 (Apr 9, 2017)

What lens color works best on sunglasses for looking into the water on the flats? Gonna invest in a good pair this year.


----------



## Tigweldr (Apr 9, 2017)

Costa says green but I wear blue mirror prescription.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 9, 2017)

it doesn't matter what color mirror its the base behind it and for all sun conditions my choice is Amber base .... u can get by with gray base on bluebird skies but for all conditions and sightfishing I find amber the best ... good luck


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mucho  gracias!


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 13, 2017)

2nd amber


----------



## Fourfingers (Apr 14, 2017)

I fish with blue glass lense on my costas and brother in law use green mirror. Blue mirror is good on the flats but not as good as the green mirror but when the sun is bright my glasses cut more glare from sun than green mirror lense.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

When flats fishing, lens color doesn't matter as long as it's amber. :-D


Blue mirror Costas  are best for the brightest of days when offshore. It has a grey lens. Not nearly the contrast as an amber lens.


Green mirror Costas are much better for providing  more contrast because of the amber lens (they call it copper). Contrast will make the color shades pop more  and help you see figures like fish under the water better.

I had a pair of Bolle amber sunglasses with no mirror. Didn't block much light so they worked well for low light situations. They were amazing for looking into the water under dawn, dusk and other low light situations. I miss those!

Oh, the polarized amber lenses are also good to where when you're driving and it's raining as long as it's not too dark. Cuts out a lot of glare (polorized part) and makes it easier to see (increased contrast part). The aforementioned Bolles could be worn when it was dark and raining and it really helped. My green mirror  Costas block too much light to use at night when raining.

But in the high sun on the flats, I'd say those Bolles were a tad bright for me.

Each glasses manufacturer seems to have a different definition and shade of "amber"- however. Always best to check out what you like best.

One more random thought I'll add: I bought a pair of 580 plastic lens Costas with an amber lens and silver glass because they deeply discounted. I had always had the 580 green mirror glass lens. I tried to talk myself into the green glass being overpriced...but I couldn't. The contrast and clarity was just flat better with the green mirror glass. I'm really dialed into the differences, however, and not everyone will notice a difference- so again, try different ones out.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

